# The Dismantling Of My Scarecrow



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

After the dissapointing results from the SC contest, I have decided to retire my oldschool hillbilly scarecrow. The torso has been modified to make another groundbreaker for the graveyard. Everything else has been put back into the junk pile(s) waiting for the next project. Pic to follow...probally after the big day. Thanks to everyone that had a kind word for the old guy....


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

No No No.... you don't do things based on the results of a silly contest.... if you like oldschool hillbilly - use oldschool hillbilly.

Think of how old school hillbilly feels!

Of course - he may want to be dismantled.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Only I am allowed to throw a baby tantrum in this here forum. I have a contact signed from Zombie-F that states that I am allowed to dismantle my contest entry if I get my but beat in any contest held on Hauntforum. Of course the Devil's Rose prop didn't get dismantled. Even though it should. LOL. But what you should do is send a pair of your underwear to Frightners Enter for next year's Ironstock. Maybe he could bring all the scarecrows to Ironstock. That would be cool.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah thats too bad it was pretty cool, but that was up to you.
so long hillbilly


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Bear in mind that Pumkinrot gets beat in the scarecrow competions he enters (Have you seen WHAT he lost to?), at least here, if you lose, you are losing to something that is completely off the hook! No shame in that at all, I personally thought you did a nice job.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Morgan, you didn't "lose" at all. You just didn't get the most votes. Everyone who made a scarecrow won. Try to think of your entry as a competition with yourself to make something within the requirements, and ignore the contest aspect of it all. Do it for fun my friend. It's a shame you dismantled a ready to go prop this close to the big day. Make what you like, and stick to it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Morgan, now you are making me really sad. I don't know why, but your scarecrow reminded me of my dad (I think it was the clothes he was wearing). I don't care what people think, I'm not dismanteling my dad. Though I could probably get a couple really cool props out of him.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Lose was probably a poor choice of words on my part, no offense intended. Your prop looked fine, and in truth, as long as it pleases you, nothing else matters.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I apprecate all the kind words...I just couldnt look at him anymore. Before the contest, my thinking was "Wow, this is my best work yet!" After the contest, it was " Only two votes....I must really suck." I made old hillbilly not expecting to win, but at least not to embarass myself. I guess the competitive spirit doesnt apply well to my prop making skills.... For the record, I'm going to have to think long and hard before I enter another contest. Thanks again everyone for the kind words and advice.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Morgan, as someone said here before, you enter a contest like this for yourself to see if you could meet the requirements of the challenge. It really doesnt have anything to do with how yours compares to anyone elses. In those terms, you blew the doors off me because I didnt even rise up to the challenge. I took the easy way out and was just an obsever of all of the great work everyone submitted. Next time there's a challenge and you dont enter because you doubt you will win, then you have lost the meaning of the challenge. To try, is to win. So allow me to at least thank you for your submission because I did enjoy looking at it as much as everyone elses. And most importantly I guarantee all of the TOTs will really think its great on Halloween.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a good story: My wife ( not me ) runs triatholons. I asked one of her tri-buddies how he did on his first race. He told me that he came in dead last. But he was excited about that. He said it was his personal best time. Mostly he was excited because only 200 people signed up to race. This is a city of over a million people. He looked at me and said, " The way I look at it is, only two hundred people beat me. Over a million people were too lazy to get off the couch and race, so I beat every single one of them."

I learned a lot that day.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Great story, slimy. Of course, I wouldn't doubt it if Zombie decided to give up on hosting future contests due to the drama that seems to accompany them.


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm all for the competitive spirit in America.
What's wrong with being bested by someone?
Thank god our favorite sport teams don't have these issues, or they'd never get their butts on the field. They'd be too afraid of losing.
I remember being a young lass and you'd lose some and you'd win some in school. Now it seems people are too afraid to let their children lose at anything.

Anyone who entered has respect from the rest of us for entering.
The people who "lost" were braver than the ones that didn't even enter.

be proud.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

morgan, I can only say I thought your SC kicked ass...maybe not in the polls, but I really thought so, for whatever it's worth. If you need encouragment, go to your entry thread in the contest archives, and re-read what everyone wrote about it.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

It's way better than my scarecrow. Mine is a bunch of parts that I started working on and never finished putting together.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I wouldn't take him apart either - he was cool. You're a whole hell of a lot more talented than I am, bud. Like I said, you like him then forget everyone else.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

grapegrl said:


> Of course, I wouldn't doubt it if Zombie decided to give up on hosting future contests due to the drama that seems to accompany them.


What my esteemed colleague said. I think I have said elsewhere on this board what my feelings for contests and "special events" are. If you create something and you were behind it 100% from the outset, why the **** would you turn your back on it because you didn't make the grade in one place? I have rejection slips from magazines and publishing houses that didn't accept some of my works. Did I trash the story because some cat didn't think it was good enough for their precious publication? Hell no! Why don't you do some reading up on J.K. Rowling and see how many times her first Harry Potter book was rejected before she basically took over the publishing and movie world.

You entered the contest with your scarecrow Morgan, because you believed in the project enough to share with others (At least I hope that's your reasoning) You aren't a loser because you didn't get the vote so to speak, you lose because you have no confidence in something you were supposed to do for enjoyment, rather than the grand prize. Keep your chin up and do stuff because you want to, not for a chance that you may "win." If you enter anymore of these contests, expect some of the same in each one of them. If the heat is too much in this respect, just get out of the kitchen. We don't need more threads like this cluttering up the board.

I'm not meaning to step on your toes, dude, just giving you a wake-up call. You can't win 'em all.


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

sorry im a noob whats the scarecrow contest and how do you see the entries?


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

No reason to apologize. 

Check out this forum and you will see the entries for the Scarecrow challenge. Also take a look around and you will find the other challenges where people were really creative and motivated. Enjoy and welcome.

http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=21


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok--enough already...I see everyones point. I promise to do props for me and not for fame/glory and/or recognition. Would someone please close this thread now?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Sinister said:


> We don't need more threads like this cluttering up the board.


What?!?!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Done and done, Morgan. You have nothing to be ashamed of when it comes to creativity. Believe in yourself, man and others will too. Consider this thread closed.


----------

